# Your Favorite Lentil Recipe



## GB (Sep 23, 2005)

I was in Whole Foods the other day and picked up some French lentils. Whole Foods is about half an hour from my house so I don't usually go there, but I happened to be in the area so I stopped in. My local grocery store does not carry French lentils so this was a treat. I have used other lentils before, but never French lentils. I know they hold their shape very well when cooked. Now I am not sure what I want to make with them. Here is where you guys come in  

What is your favorite French lentil recipe?


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 23, 2005)

Hmm, I have used several types of lentils but never heard of FRENCH lentils... I just looked at some photos on the net, I haven't seen them either!!  Do you know how long it takes to cook?  Depends of the type and the preparation the cooking time can vary a lot...

Personally I use the red and yellow version most often, they don't require presoaking and cook very fast.  And this is my favourite recipe with the lentils, hopefully you can use your french lentils with this, too...

Ingredients
1 onion, finely chopped
1 large or 2 smaller carrot, finely chopped
1 clove of garlic, finely chopped or crushed
1 heaped tsp of grated ginger (if not available powder would do)
olive oil
1 basil leaf
1/2 cup white wine
1 cup lentils, red or yellow in my case
1 tsp garam masala
1 tsp turmeric
salt to taste
a pinch of crushed cardamom
handful of chopped cilantro/fresh coriander leaves

In an ample sauce pan saute onion, carrot, ginger and garlic in sufficient amount of oil.
When they are thoroughly cooked add bayleaf, wine, lentil, garam masala, turmeric and salt, then cover the content with just enough water, bring to boil.
Let it simmer for 15-20 minutes stirring occasionally, or until lentils are throroughly cooked, but not totally mushy.
Just a few minutes before it is done, add cardamom.
Sprinkle with the cilantro leaves and serve hot.


----------



## GB (Sep 23, 2005)

This sounds delicious. Thanks Licia


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 23, 2005)

GB:  Here's a recipe I clipped from Gourmet Magazine and haven't tried yet.  I had tried a French lentil soup recipe from America's Test Kitchen but didn't care for it and tossed it.  You might like it if you have access to their site.​** 
** 
*French Lentil Soup with Sausage*​

 
3 tablespoons olive oil 
1 medium onion, finely chopped 
2 medium carrots, finely chopped 
1 celery rib, finely chopped 
1 1/4 cups lentils (preferably French green) 
6 cups water 
1 1/2 teaspoons salt 
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper 
4 ounces smoked sausage, like kielbasa 
1 tablespoon balsamic vinegar, or to taste

Heat 2 tablespoons oil in a 4-quart heavy pot over moderately high heat until hot but not smoking, then cook onion, stirring occasionally, until golden brown, about 6 minutes. Add carrots and celery and cook, stirring, until softened, about 5 minutes. Add lentils, water, salt, and pepper and bring to a boil, then reduce heat to moderate and cook, covered, until lentils are tender, about 30 minutes. 

While lentils are cooking, heat remaining tablespoon oil in a 10-inch nonstick skillet over high heat until hot but not smoking, then brown sausage on all sides, about 5 minutes. Cool sausage slightly on a cutting board, then cut into 1/2-inch-thick pieces. Add sausage to soup and stir in vinegar.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 23, 2005)

This is very much like a modified version of traditional Italian "New Year's Eve Dinner"... Everyone eats lentils with Cotecchino(a big fat smoked sausage, eaten by slices) or Zampone (stuffed pig toes), it is considered to bring you good luck!!  I shall post the detailed recipe when the season approaches!!


----------



## GB (Sep 23, 2005)

I love lentils with sausage. This soup sounds awesome. Thanks Andy!


----------



## Zereh (Sep 23, 2005)

Here's one I posted not long ago, it's my current favorite:
*
Lentil Salad*
 2 c lentilles vertes du Puy (these tiny little French lentils hold their shape best after cooking and taste great, but regular lentils will work as well)
 4 large tomatoes (or  8 romas or a pint+ of cherries)
 2 onions, peeled, cut into 8 wedges
 olive oil
 6 oz spinache (I just use a 9 oz bag)
 6 oz cheese (feta, mozzarella, comte, whatever you have on hand)

 Vinaigrette:
 handful of cilantro
 1 t Dijon mustard
 olive oil
 juice of 1 small lemon
 sea salt and freshly ground pepper

 Prehead oven to 400. Lightly film a baking sheet with olive oil.

 Cook the lentils by placing them in a large saucepan and cover with water (I usually use veggie broth). Bring to a boil, reduce heat and simmer 20-40 mnutes or until the lentils are tender.

 Cut the tomatoes in half. Place the cut onions and tomatores on the baking sheet and drizzle with olive oil. Place in oven and roast for 30 minutes, turning the onions after 15 minutes.

 Drain the lentils. Place in a bowl, drizzle with olive oil and toss in the spinach. The spinach will wilt somewhat. Sprinkle the top of the salad with the cheese.

 Place the cilantro, the pan juices from the roasted veggies, mustard and about 5 T of olive oil and the lemon juice in a blender and puree. Taste and adjust seasoning.

 Place the tomatoes and onions over the lentils. Pour the vinaigrette over the veggies and lentils and toss gently using your hands.


Z


----------



## GB (Sep 23, 2005)

Zereh, I remember when you posted that because I copied and pasted it    This is definitely a recipe I will be trying with these lentils!


----------



## Constance (Sep 23, 2005)

I've had a package of brown lentils in my pantry forever...I keep meaning to try them, but my husband turns his nose up every time I mention it. The lentil soup with sausage might just be the ticket.
It's been in the 90's every day this week, so I think I'll wait till the weather cools off a little before I do soup.


----------



## pdswife (Sep 23, 2005)

Lentil soup  ( Tand T)

 Description:
 Another of MIL  recipes.
.

 Ingredients:
 2 cups lentils
8 cups water
1/2 onion chopped ( I use a whole onion, pretty big)
6 cloves of garlic (  I use more)
1/2 cup of olive oil
1/2 teaspoon paprika
1 Tablespoon salt
 vinegar

 Directions:
 Add all ingredients except for salt and vinegar.
Cook for about 1 hour.
Add salt.
None of the measurements have to be precise.
You can also add ham or sausage.

If you like a stronger flavor... add a half teaspoon of vinegar to each bowl of soup right before serving.   It sounds weird but, it really makes the soup taste good!
This is how MIL makes it. 

I... saute half the onions and the garlic in olive oil before
adding the rest of the ingredients.  

I use a combination of beef broth and water. 
More beef broth than water.

I dice up a carrot and add lots of extra
garlic,  add some pepper and some thyme.


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 23, 2005)

lentil soup with sausage, with kale and potato, with parsnips and curry
yum.\

good recipes above and New Joy of Cooking also has some good ones


----------



## Haggis (Sep 23, 2005)

French lentils true name are Puy lentils or lentils du Puy, they are held by some to be the the best type of lentil.

My favourite recipe is actually one given to me by my Peruvian flatmate's mum. I cooked it a couple of days ago (still got the leftovers...oh yeah!) with some of my own additions.

Her original recipe calls for:
500g brown/green lentils
1 brown onion, finely chopped
sliced red chillies, to taste
500g jar bolognaise sauce
soy sauce, to taste
bacon and/or sausage, optional

I took the recipe and tweaked it (admittedly only made half of the recipe, it makes alot) adding:
- some bay leaves
- crushed garlic
- finely chopped carrot
- finely sliced pancetta
- finely sliced chorizo

Cook the lentils until very tender (the end texture is disintegrated lentil) in boiling water and drain.

While the lentils are cooking, cook the pancetta, chorizo, onion and carrot in some oil until vegetables are softened. Add the garlic and chilli (if using) and cook a little longer. Add the bolognaise sauce and water equal to about half the amount of sauce. Add the lentils and some soy sauce. Turn the heat down to low and simmer until it is the consistency you want (my mate's mum cooks it till its quite dry, I prefer it a little wetter). Add soy sauce to taste.


It is a delicious recipe, the smoky flavours from the bacon/pancetta and chorizo go nicely with the earthy flavours of the lentils. I don't know how a Peruvian decided to use soy sauce, but it goes great here.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 25, 2005)

geebs, I had a friend who used to make the most wonderful lentil and sausage casserole.  don't remember the other ingredients, but you are a good enough cook to wing it and come up with something tasty.


----------



## Yakuta (Sep 25, 2005)

GB, I think I have shared with you my fragrant lentil rice recipe that can be made with American, French or any other lentils.  If you don't have it let me know and I will jott it down for you.


----------



## GB (Sep 26, 2005)

Yakuta I think I used to have it stored in my palm pilot, but when that died I must have lost it. I would love to have it again if you want to post it. Thanks


----------



## Yakuta (Sep 26, 2005)

Lentils - 3 cups (wash them and then boil them in water like you do to pasta.  Add salt to the water).  Drain the lentils when they are aldente and not a mush
Basmati Rice - 4 cups (Again bring water to a boil, add salt to it and put washed basmati rice and cook it until aldente, drain and reserve)

Other ingredients:

2 tsp cumin seeds
3 bay leaves
Grind the following to a powder - 1 stick of cinnamon, 3 cloves, 4-5 peppercorns
1 large onion thinly sliced
1 cup of frozen peas
1 cup of chopped carrots (small dice)
4 cloves of garlic finely chopped
1 finely chopped jalapeno
1/4 cup of freshly chopped cilantro
1/4 cup of freshly chopped mint
salt to taste
3 tbsp of oil

In a saute pan, add the oil.  When the oil is hot add the cumin seeds and bay leaves.  Next add the onion and saute it until golden.  Then add the garlic and jalapeno and the spice mixture.  Next add peas, carrots, lentils and rice, salt, cilantro and mint.  Stir it all the combine.  Cover and cook on the lowest setting for 30 minutes.  Do not open the cover else you will lose the steam that you need to mingle the flavors together. 

We normally serve this with a raita.


----------



## GB (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks Yakuta!!!


----------



## honeybee (Sep 28, 2005)

Don't be put off by the seemingly long list of ingredients. This soup is as easy to put together as it is delicious. 

Red Lentil Soup With Indian Flavors
2 tbsp. oil
2 onions, finely chopped
2 tbsp. ginger
1 tbsp. curry powder
1 (1 lb. pkg.) red lentils
14.5 oz. can diced tomatoes
4 celery stalks with leaves, finely chopped
1 carrot, finely chopped
2 tbsp. garlic
2 tsp. cardamom
pinch each salt, saffron, pepper
7 cups chicken broth

Heat oil in skillet. Saute onion. Add ginger and curry. 

Place lentils in slow cooker. Add onion mixture, tomatoes, celery, carrot, garlic, cardamom, salt, saffron, pepper. Pour broth over all. Cover, cook on low for 7 hours.


----------



## southernlady (Oct 2, 2005)

Lentil Soup

2 cups uncooked lentils, washed
8 cups water or veg stock
1 onion, chopped
1 carrot, chopped
2 cloves of garlic, minced or ¼ tsp. of garlic powder
tomatoes, chopped @ 2-3
1 stalk celery, chopped
1-2 potatoes, chopped
2 tbsp. oil
2 bay leaves
1-2 tsp. salt
Mix all ingredients in a soup pot and cook until lentils are very soft; about 1-1-½ hours. Add 2 tsp. vinegar at the end and serve.

I use white or cider vinegar with this one. 

Excellent with cornbread on cold nights.

I got this from a friend from New York while both of us were assigned to the same Army unit in The Netherlands.

Liz


----------



## htc (Oct 3, 2005)

I hope it's ok to post this message on this thread. I just tried to cook lentil soup in a crockpot and man, was it a disaster. It's been cooking on low for 6 hours (per the recipe) and the veggies are still hard and crunchy (not sure if it's my machine or not, I've now turned it on high) I've included a copy of the recipe, can anyone "fix" it or provide a different crockpot/lentil recipe? Thanks a bunch!! 

28oz can whole tomato
28oz can tomato sauce
3/4 c diced onion
1 c diced carrot
2 1/2 c water (i used mushroom stock)
2 c chopped ham (used ham bone)
1 tsp marjoram
1 tsp dried mustard
3 tbspn brown sugar
1 c lentils (I doubled this since it seemed skimpy on the lentils)


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 3, 2005)

If turning up the crock pot doesn't do the trick, It may be defective. With the ham bone in there, you have a lot of mass to bring up to temp. Switching to high was a good idea.


----------



## htc (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks Andy, it's done now. I ended up puting my stick blender in. It's got a better consistency now. Flavor is just ok.


----------

